# Aruba Surf club stay questions....



## Hoo (Feb 23, 2009)

We've traded our Marriott OP timeshare for a 2BR unit in Aruba SC for March 7th week.  We were there about 5 years ago;  Any tips/recommendations. 

Can we as non-owners request a particular room, & if so what would be most desirable--I assume higher floor is better, closer to beach.  Is there more than one building, & if so which is better?  Are there washer/dryers in the room or just on each floor?

We'll have our 3 college age kids with us--restaurant recommendations?  

Rental car deals--Is Econo Rental car OK?  We need a minivan for 5 adults and lots of luggage--my wife never packs lite. 

Not really into gambling, but do any of the casinos have worthwhile entertainment? 

Golf--I might play once--I understand there is really only one course--is it worth the money.  I won't take my clubs--any experience with rentals--are they decent, do they have clubs for 6'4" guys (my clubs are 1"long and 2degrees upright)?

Any must sees?  We plan to go back to Baby Beach, we have our own snorkeling gear.


----------



## lovearuba (Feb 23, 2009)

*some answers*

Restaurants.  There are many within walking distance from the surf.  We like Iguana Joes, Benihana, Texas de Brazil.  There are numerous ones to try, the kids should walk towards the Holiday Inn, cross the street and wander around checking them out.  You wont be disappointed.  Go to www.aruba.com there are lots of restaurants listed.  The ones I mention are within walking distance, there is also a movie theatre and little mall that was recently built (within the last couple years).

Golf: for us it was just too hot to enjoy.  I'm not sure how others feel but we would not suggest it.

Casino: closer one is at the Marriott Stellaris, it is pretty lame.  No entertainment, slots dont pay and lots of broken machines.  Try the Hyatt if you want a casino.  

Room Request:  Surf club is pretty large, you can try to request a high room and ask for ocean view, no guarantee but its worth asking.

Snorkel Trip:  We do the MiDushi everytime we go.  It never gets old for us, its a booze cruise, with lunch and snorkeling.  Its not as crowded as the Jolly Pirates and has always been a favorite. http://www.midushi.com/

Kukoo kunuku its a bar hopping bus trip, lots of fun if you are with folks you enjoy being with and can hold your liquor.
https://www.kukookunuku.com/index.asp?id=19

Palapas:  You are going prime season, I would reserve the palapas for $15 a day its a few bucks per person if there are 5 in your group.

Rental Car:  We never get one but you sound like you will be taking day trips so I'll leave recommendations to someone else.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 23, 2009)

Agree with above post.  Only advantage of Jolly Pirates is that they leave from the beach just a bit from Surf Club.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 23, 2009)

You will love Aruba.  Don't have time for a detailed post now but do a search on this forum and you will find a TON of info on Surf Club and Aruba.  Take the Tranquilo boat tour...off the beaten path and awesome.  ABC Jeep Tour to other side of island worth it too!

OH AND RENT A CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good sites to bookmark:

http://www.aruba-bb.com/index.php
http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/bulletinboard/index.php
http://bb.visitaruba.com/
http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/index.html
http://www.tranquiloaruba.com/
http://www.abc-aruba.com/


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi - 

I thought I would add my 2 cents too  

Surf Club owners receive a Pre-Arrival email about a month before asking questions about their arrival and preferences.  I am not sure if non-owners receive this.  You can try dropping an email to the Vacation Planner: mhrs.auaar.vacation.planner@marriott.com.  I think the room you get depends on where you trade from and what level you own at your home resort.  We like a high floor on the pool side.  This is a map of the different view levels: http://www.aei.ca/~qlaval/MOC/Surf-Club.jpg.

Tips: 
- Buy a tube or float at Target or Walmart, just make sure it packs easy.  The lazy river at the Surf Club is fantastic!  Last we checked, the tubes were cheaper at home than in Aruba.  There is a rule that the tubes aren’t supposed to be bigger than 36” but I haven’t seen this enforced yet.  If you had some enormous 6 person float, they might boot you though.   There is an airhose over by the Towel Hut to fill your tubes.
- The 2 bedroom unit has a washer dryer.  I highly suggest packing light and taking advantage of this.  Only thing is you will need to bring your own laundry detergent or buy down there.

Restaurants: Smokey Joe's (across from the Holiday Inn...great ribs!), Madame Janette's (best food we have had on the island).

Casino's: we usually just hit the Marriott to play a little craps and slots.  I don't think they offer any entertainment.  Other casinos may though.  I think one of them downtown has a show.

Sorry - I can't help out with the rental cars or golf.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## lweverett (Feb 24, 2009)

Just be aware that the trade winds always blow, so its windy on the golf couses, especially the one at the north end.


----------



## disneydor (Feb 24, 2009)

We were just there the end of January.  We loved Smokey Joe's...best ribs ever and you've got to try the fried oreos. My husband thought Madame Janette's was his best dinner ever(he had lamb chops) and we also enjoyed El Gauchos and La Trattoria(by the lighthouse).  We ate lunch at Hadicurari which was very good.  It's right off the sidewalk when you walk to the beach from the surf club.  Just make sure you have money or a credit card because when we ate there we thought that it was part of the Marriott but it's not.  We also went to Champions at the Ocean Club and that was good also.  We had traded a plat plus ocean view room from Oceanwatch,Myrtle Beach and I think we got the worst view of the whole resort.  We overlooked the parking lot of the OceanClub.  I hope you have better luck.  We had also spent one day at dePalm Island and we enjoyed it and so did our kids.


----------



## nygirl (Feb 24, 2009)

*I've been going every year for 4 years..I'm hooked on the Surf Club*

Owners come before exchangers in the room request hierarchy. that being said, anyone can make a view request and the room controller grants those requests in order of that hierarchy. Definitely ask!

Since your kids are college age they may like Champions which is in the lobby level of the Ocean Club, right on property. It's a casual dining restaurant modestly priced. TGIF is just a 10 minute walk away too. You can see it from your balcony if you get a view that overlooks the poolside of the Surf Club. If you happen to be downtown shopping and get hungry I recommend Old Fisherman 100%. It's right across the street from the main bus stop depot. Wait til you taste the deepfried cornbread they put on the table instead of typical bread. More of a mom and pop place but very clean and awesome seafood at great prices. You mostly see locals in there which is a true testament to the place. Fried Calamari is delish. Fruit punch is crazy good. Food is made to order. And it's air-conditioned which you need after a day of shopping in that sun.

If you ask for a high floor closest to the beach and you get it, you may end up in the Lighthouse Tower which is the tower closest to the beach. It was the first to be built. I suggest you ask for your view to also be poolside otherwise you may get a view of the roof of the Ocean Club. So Oceanside, high floor, closest to the beach, poolside is my suggestion since it's the second best view. (forget about getting Oceanfront)

My husband plays every year usually just 1x and always complains about the high winds. He likes that they keep him cool in the hot sun but not so good for his game. So he thinks it"s not worth bringing his clubs anymore-just rents. I have no info re: your height, sorry.

I've never rented a car, so no info. Not a gambler so no info.

Enjoy your vacation. I'll be there end of May. Can't wait.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 24, 2009)

Restaurants we have tried and loved:

Madame Jeanette, Chef's Tables, Flying Fishbone, Gasparito, Papamiento, Blossoms, Amazonia, Chalet Suisse

Didn't try but heard good things:

Simply Fish (Marriott Hotel), Texas de Brazil, LG Smith, Screaming Eagle, Rumba, Marandi, Le Dome

The list of good restaurants in Aruba goes on and on........


----------



## Mr. Vker (Feb 24, 2009)

gores95 said:


> Restaurants we have tried and loved:
> 
> Madame Jeanette, Chef's Tables, Flying Fishbone, Gasparito, Papamiento, Blossoms, Amazonia, Chalet Suisse
> 
> ...



One word of warning about Flying Fishbone.  The recently, 2007 I believe, doubled the number of beach tables.  If you look at the website for the restaurant, it shows the old seating.  Its VERY crowded now.  But, the setting is beautiful.  We are trying Simply Fish this year.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr. Vker said:


> One word of warning about Flying Fishbone.  The recently, 2007 I believe, doubled the number of beach tables.  If you look at the website for the restaurant, it shows the old seating.  Its VERY crowded now.  But, the setting is beautiful.  We are trying Simply Fish this year.



We went in November of 2006 which was before the doubling of the tables.  First time I have heard of this...good to know.  I would still try it although I would imagine the sunset hour gets very crowded.

I think Passions also seats directly on the beach (like Simply Fish which we did not try).


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 25, 2009)

What's the name of the restaurant that is right on the Surf's club property as go out to the beach? Can't remember the name, but they have a happy hour from 5-7 and the food was excellent. 
We also rented a car for one day, a Jeep, and we drove around the island for a day. My husband liked the Ostrich Farm. The food there is pretty good.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lot's of good tips already offered. I'll just proffer a few more:
-request poolside, high floor. In case you get a low floor, poolside will be a nicer view. Of course, the best (other than OF, which has very few rooms) is the Lighthouse building (Oceanside), high floor, poolside (to see the sunsets).

-Econo is a good company to rent from. Since they are right at the airport you will be stuck paying the 12% airport tax. Royal, which is right off the airport (and they pick you up at the airport and shuttle you right over) is very reliable as well. Royal offers a free Aruba cell phone and you can get a card with calling minutes- much cheaper that using a Verizon phone which is now 1.99 per minute (other plans may be cheaper).

-Although the economy has curtailed tourism so many of the restaurants were not crowded, but for the better/more popular ones I'd rec. making reservations in advance either through the Marriott concierge or directly with each restaurant on-mine.

-Besides the restaurants mentioned by Marc and others above, a few others which we really enjoyed this year were Wacky Wahoos, Yemanja and Giannis (Italian- make sure to try their whiskey Parmesan wheel- makes a great appetizer for 5 people). Madame Janette and Chalet Suisse are must-dos. The concierge at the Marriott can give you directions to any of the places. Make sure to get a map for Madame Janette's from her because you can miss the turn.

- Don't forget the tubes for the Lazy River, a personal favorite

-Especially if the college aged- kids are guys, they might enjoy the kite surfing just North of the Marriott hotel. My hubbie was commenting if he was 20 years younger.... Great snorkeling at Arashi Beach and Baby Beach and of course there are the snorkeling half day boat trips.

-oh- when we were there a few weeks ago they supplied a package of Tide for the washer/dryer. Additional were purchasable in machines, but I'm guessing you could get more from housekeeping.

Have fun!!


----------



## disneydor (Feb 26, 2009)

IuLiKa said:


> What's the name of the restaurant that is right on the Surf's club property as go out to the beach? Can't remember the name, but they have a happy hour from 5-7 and the food was excellent.
> We also rented a car for one day, a Jeep, and we drove around the island for a day. My husband liked the Ostrich Farm. The food there is pretty good.



I think it is called Hadicurari.


----------



## IuLiKa (Feb 28, 2009)

disneydor said:


> I think it is called Hadicurari.



Thank you that's it. I guess is not easy to remember, but I do remember the food


----------



## Hoo (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks for all the info..*

Booked minivan thru Econo car rental.  Have lots of ideas for restaurants and activities.  Called Marriott and asked for high floor, poolside view--I told them I own two other Marriott locations but traded one of them for this week on II--they said I could put the request in but local owner's have priority.  My oldest daughter's 27th birthday is the second day we're down there.  My wife seems to want to go to Yemanja Woodfired grill to celebrate that.  I probably wouldn't mind going either Amazonia or Texas de Brazil one night--Any strong feelings which is better?  
Leaning towards doing the Mi Dushi Taste of Aruba, sailing and snorkeling adventure on one day.  Thanks again...


----------

